# 1975 Araya " Moped" Model 105. What Are They Worth?



## Schwinn Addiction 96 (May 3, 2016)

I have a pair of 1975 Araya 105, 1st generation. ACS front hub, Bendix 70 rear hub.how much are they worth?


----------



## Schwinn Addiction 96 (May 3, 2016)

View attachment 3123 

 66[/ATTACH]


----------



## mongeese (May 8, 2016)

Contact me for sale or appraisel. Nice wheel set.


----------



## Schwinn Addiction 96 (May 10, 2016)

Steel. 20 x 2.125


----------



## chopderek (Nov 20, 2016)

Are these wheels still for sale?


----------

